# fire bellied toad tank



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

hi guys any ideas / pictures on how i should set up my fbt tank ?

regards , Ben


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

#










plus there are many FBT keepers here so you should see plenty of setup ideas for inspiration.


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Land setup in exo is small glass tank at back with hydro balls main fill and weed suppressant membrane with live moss topping. Also gives you somewhere to base the food (at first)!



















Also, in smaller section, will see a small square vase in back of pond... gives place to chuck cricks into... really funny to see toads waiting round it when I open top of viv at feeding time!



















Always incorporate a small waterfall of somesort, as a number of mine have used it as a slide / assault course to climb up and then slide down!


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------

